# what simple pleasures of life do you enjoy?



## Reecedouglas1 (Oct 10, 2019)

I would say
A nice sleep
A nice glass of pepsi


----------



## caelle (Sep 9, 2008)

I like sunbathing outside with my doggos

Eating comfort food and watching a good movie or show


----------



## JH1983 (Nov 14, 2013)

Sleeping
Lying around in pajamas 
Snuggling my cats 
Going for a drive
A good book


----------



## CWe (Mar 7, 2010)

Going for a walk with my dogs, ice cold cup of soda, family still caring for me, and eating


----------



## EmotionlessThug (Oct 4, 2011)

Thinking


----------



## BeeCharmer (Mar 29, 2018)

Going to sleep at night. 
Drinking a large glass of water when I am thirsty.


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Coffee and dining out


----------



## lily (Nov 9, 2018)

Reecedouglas1 said:


> I would say
> A nice sleep
> A nice glass of pepsi


I would say nowadays I like a nice sleep too, eating, drinks like a smoothie which I'm making tomorrow and a nice walk outside (definitely). Other things don't seem to interest me enough, I feel doomed in a way  I need to wake up! Oh yeah, and I like texting, PM'ing and posting on forums.


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

Hot showers, night bike rides


----------



## lavignesabine (Apr 15, 2021)

a bacon and egg sandwich
biking
walking through fields with my dog


----------



## Starcut83 (Feb 13, 2021)

walks, observing nature, morning coffee, a nice drive


----------



## That Random Guy (Jan 31, 2015)

I like water now apparently but tea is also good when you want some calm.

Also, one of my greatest desires is to just be silent and just sit being able to enjoy scenery or life in general. It'd be nice if someday I could do this with someone special but it's like fishing without the fish.


----------



## harrison (Apr 14, 2012)

Sitting on the tram with other people around me. Sitting in a food court with about a million kids laughing and joking all around me. It's nice sometimes just to be out amongst things.


----------



## valina (Nov 23, 2020)

Listening to music.
First coffee of the day.
Running.


----------



## movingbee (Oct 12, 2017)

Uhmm.. having a personal place while drinking an aromatic coffee. Also, I would to include having a beautiful view while doing so, maybe a sunset is enough. =)


----------



## alwaysrunning (Sep 7, 2019)

Hummus - it's so good I always end up eating the whole pot


----------



## shyshisho (Apr 19, 2009)

Morning coffee, afternoon soda, evening wine.
Making gifs from YouTube videos. 
Petting my cats. 
Listening to audiobooks while walking outside.


----------



## LotusBloom (May 30, 2015)

I like how I sometimes hear animals when I'm at home inside or walking outside. 

Such as the songs from birds, ribbits from frogs, and the howls from animals.


----------



## vishal ghatul (May 25, 2021)

marriage of family member , dinner with family , meeting my relatives , talk with my cousin'


----------



## Esmae (Feb 14, 2017)

I enjoy looking at plants/trees/animals, long walks, eating outside, getting snuggled in my blanket watching movies, singing in the car


----------



## Blue Dino (Aug 17, 2013)

Warm windless late nights with my windows wide open.


----------



## Tymes Rhymes (May 28, 2014)

Rain. I really enjoy when it rains, especially a heavy downpour. The atmospheric presence, the cooler temperatures, the grey skies. I absolutely love the rain. So much so that I will take an opportunity to go stand in the rain and get soaked while everyone else is running for cover.


----------



## PenguinWings (Jul 18, 2018)

I'm going to try to go to the park regularly.


----------



## Greenmacaron (Jul 20, 2019)

A walk in nature and a nice glass of red wine to come back to.🍷


----------



## yume (Jul 4, 2015)

Eating ice cream or drinking lemonade on a sunny hot day


----------



## Known (May 9, 2021)

Coffee , cuddling my kitten (when he lets me), going long walks in nature, sunshine, hearing birds singing, seeing my gran laugh, the beach, the woods, writing poems, singing worship and dancing, chocolate


----------



## JustSmileZee (Nov 16, 2012)

Coming back home on a Friday night, getting a beer and some food and sitting down in a quiet and empty house playing games and exploring the internet while a nice cool breeE is going and I have my favorite sweater on


----------



## AffinityWing (Aug 11, 2013)

Nice weather and green scenery, chocolate, sleeping.

Recently I also got myself to start taking walks, even though I've always been too scared to because of how in public it would mean I would be and how judged I could get as a result. The walks have felt really good and I almost feel like a brand new person after taking them.


----------



## either/or (Apr 27, 2020)

Just being outside, in the woods on a trail, or the top of a mountain. Or spending a dark, grey, rainy day inside being a hermit.


----------

